# Leaving Water In Bucket 1/2 Hour



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

When my P's were sick and I was seeking help at a fish store one of the guys there said when changing the water to let the water sit in the bucket 30 minutes so that the de-chlor can do it's thing???

He asked what product I was using and I told him Aqua Plus but was thinking about switching to Prime next time around. He also asked if I make sure the temp was about the same when getting the water ready and I said yeah but I'm thinking after 30 mins won't the water get cold if the room ain't warm?

I guess he said it was because of the area we live in (So Cali) and how the water get's treated but I told him that in my particular area my water is pretty soft and the PH straight from the tap is around 7.6.

How long are you supposed to wait for the de-chlor to work cuz I really don't have time to wait 30 mins for each bucket and what do people with those pythons do cuz I'm gonna get one of those eventually>?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

not sure if this is the right way or not but what i have always done is empty with my python...then before i start adding i put in a few caps of the de chlor in (depending on what size tank is how much de chlor i put in) but then after i put it in i start adding the water in the same spot i dumped it in and i have never had any problems doing it that way


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Dechlorination is a chemical reaction that splits chlorine/chloramine into harmless chlorine ions (chlorine and ammonia in the case of chloramine). The reaction is instantaneous and you do not have to age the water in a bucket for 1/2 hour when using a water conditioner. I put the water conditioner (AmQuel) in the tank right before adding water from the tap.


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

for my current cichlid tanks, i just take water out with my python, add water back, then dechlor. never had problems. with cichlids anyways, exposure to chlorine for a short time won't really do damage...only prolonged. so u should be fine adding dechlor either right before u add the water, while adding water, or after. once again, i'm speaking out of experience with cichlids, nor piranha


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i take water out with the python, spooge in some stress coat right into the flow of my powerhead, then add water via the python from the tap. no problems so far.

~Will.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I just put my de-chlor in my bucket of new water just before I put it in my tank...never had a problem.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i dump 5 gallons of room temp water at a time into my tank, b4 hand i put in de-chlorinator, never had a problem.


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks for clearing up this question. As I can remember even when I was doing fish a couple years ago I never waited a half hour before putting the water back in the tank and I'm not gonna do that now.

One guy that I'm pretty cool with now even said cause of my low PH problem to even try to throw in water w/out conditioner when doing water changes but I'm thinkin' f' that.


----------

